# Snorkeling/Diving With Sharks



## PiracyShip

I dont know if im a dumbass or I just want to have some fun (tired of the same old), but *I was wondering if there was any good place to go snorkeling(for now, till cert) with sharks around here?* I was going to try destin pass/bridge in the morning (depending on the tides) because I always see them there. Don't get me wrong, im not trying to kill myself, just relax/have fun.


----------



## Sunshine17

Haha. If your crazy for wanting to do that then I am too. I fish for them all the time and have jumped and many of their backs and pulled them up the beach with my bare hands and have gotten in the water with them to grab their tail. But i believe being in their environment next to them would be a whole nother thrill.


----------



## FenderBender

See if you can catch a ride with someone out to the oil rigs sometime, there are always countless sharks out there and clean water to see them in.


----------



## jojol513

The way the sharks have been showing up latey while we have been diving just jump in the water any where and you will see a shark!!! lol jk


----------



## FelixH

jojol513 said:


> The way the sharks have been showing up latey while we have been diving just jump in the water any where and you will see a shark!!! lol jk


Yep, all you have to do is hit almost any public reef/wreck out of Pcola pass, spear a fish, and keep your head on a swivel. They're getting so thick out there that you can't spearfish without seeing at least one per dive.

Time for a shark tournament!!! Hey Tommy, when's the next Outcast Shark Tournament. The herd needs to be thinned a little!


----------



## PiracyShip

FelixH said:


> Yep, all you have to do is hit almost any public reef/wreck out of Pcola pass, spear a fish, and keep your head on a swivel. They're getting so thick out there that you can't spearfish without seeing at least one per dive.
> 
> Time for a shark tournament!!! Hey Tommy, when's the next Outcast Shark Tournament. The herd needs to be thinned a little!


Last years PFF shark fishing thing didnt go too well, 50 poles, 0 sharks. This year would be crazy. Ive been shark fishing and sold my gear, but ill be getting into it again very soon. Hopefully I can get out to an oil rig, ill try destin pass this weekend in the morning and evening. *Anymore ideas/places?* I dont want to have a dead fish on the end of my spear if I plan to get in close enough to touch them.


----------



## Clay-Doh

FelixH said:


> Yep, all you have to do is hit almost any public reef/wreck out of Pcola pass, spear a fish, and keep your head on a swivel. They're getting so thick out there that you can't spearfish without seeing at least one per dive.
> 
> Time for a shark tournament!!! Hey Tommy, when's the next Outcast Shark Tournament. The herd needs to be thinned a little!




Musta missed this post then guys!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/6th-semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-campout-game-november-19th-76294/

And out of 5 so far, there hasn't been a single one where a number of sharks weren't brought to the beach!!


----------

